# Dirt Car Racing



## DigDoug456 (Apr 5, 2004)

Is there anywhere in the Harrisburg area to race real looking 1/24 scale sprint slot cars and late models.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*racing*

sounds like fun !


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

DVS, who makes those bodies?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

They look like Ho-models, on the bay


----------



## carl72 (Feb 13, 2007)

Doug try http://www.pascaleautoracing.com/


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Those are body's painted by Tom Baker. The body where cast by Moonstone but they are made by a guy named Chad Swim now he purchased the mold from moonstone.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*Dirt Bodies*

Like brix said these bodies are casted by chad swim. they are the same bodies that moonestone was selling except they are a little lighter from the cast now. chad paid for the mold and is doing a excellent job casting them ! Chad also cast a dirt mod body for t-jets. He can be found on the citro board under cswim. 

http://z9.invisionfree.com/CITRO/index.php


THE DIRT MOD!


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Cool, thanks guys...


----------



## SlotWagens.com (Oct 16, 2009)

Great looking bodies.


----------

